

Show HN: Made a FB Application to find new programming books. - danest

I recently was playing around with ruby and wanted to try to make a application, so that I can easily find new programming books to read.<p>This is what I came up with, I would love some feedback and suggestions.<p>http://apps.facebook.com/newprogrammingbooks/
======
mdaniel
I don't know enough about FB apps to know if this is under your control, but I
am presented with the following annoying message when I follow that link:

> Sorry! We can't display this content while you're viewing Facebook over a
> secure connection (https).

I am wary of FB apps to begin with, since they are so viral, and switching off
https doesn't make me feel more confident.

~~~
danest
Yea since the recent switch to https, you have to convert apps to show on the
https but since I am hosting it on heroku for free I dont have the https.

But if you click switch to http you can see my app and you will see the
permissions I ask. I only ask for basic information.

The applications that go 'viral' are the ones that usually ask for permission
to post on your facebook feed and these are the ones that usually post things
even when you dont want them too.

------
danest
<http://apps.facebook.com/newprogrammingbooks/>

